# greenhouse set ups for amphibians



## Middleton Mouse (May 16, 2013)

We were hoping to sst up an outdoor enclosure for our European green toads next year. We had a cole frame type enclosure in mind at the start but assume a small green house would be better.

Does anyone have one and how did you go about setting it up? I'd love to see build threads and pictures if you have them.


----------



## acromyrmexbob (Oct 3, 2010)

:blush: I have a greenhouse.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/911200-tropical-river-pond-major-project.html


----------



## Middleton Mouse (May 16, 2013)

acromyrmexbob said:


> :blush: I have a greenhouse.
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/911200-tropical-river-pond-major-project.html


Jeezo I'm not sure if I can manage something as grand as that, loved looking at the thread though. :2thumb:


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

we used to have a greenhouse that was a mix of species kept in there. had green toads, alpine newts, marbled newts, fire bellied toads and european green treefrogs. everything bred most years apart from the green toads that never did. 
just basically created a small pond/ marsh area with plenty of cover etc. just make sure they can't dig out lol.


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

We have one with a hibernacula installed and a pond that is no deeper than 4 inches. Vegetation includes Passion flower, grape vine, various grasses and heather. We build a mesh door for hot days and will be changing several panes of glass to Perspex next year.
In it we have green toads, yellow bellied toads, midwife toads and pool frogs. We will also be introducing some type of lizard species once enough research has been done.
In spring our American green tree frogs and gray tree frogs will also be introduced.

It is 10/8 ft and also has a concrete base. The hibernacula is 2.5-3 ft.

It's amazing in summer and full of live and sounds. This time of year all is quiet


----------

